# Cookie Finally Kidded Twin Bucklings



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

We left our place at 9am to head to Ohio Caverns for spring break day 1. Cookie seemed fine & ate her entire breakfast so we felt safe leaving her alone. We arrived back home 5:45pm and she had just finished up kidding. 2 bucklings. One red traditional with a huge chest spot & one black traditional with a spot on his hind hock. Pictures will come soon


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations! Can't wait for the pics


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

lazykranch said:


> We left our place at 9am to head to Ohio Caverns for spring break day 1. Cookie seemed fine & ate her entire breakfast so we felt safe leaving her alone. We arrived back home 5:45pm and she had just finished up kidding. 2 bucklings. One red traditional with a huge chest spot & one black traditional with a spot on his hind hock. Pictures will come soon











Here's Cookies boys.


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

They are adorable. And a healthy looking weight too (but then they did, literally, cook forever). ;-)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What handsome guys!!! YAY! The wait is finally over and it isn't even Easter yet!! Congrats on the big healthy boys! 

...all you had to do was leave!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> What handsome guys!!! YAY! The wait is finally over and it isn't even Easter yet!! Congrats on the big healthy boys!
> 
> ...all you had to do was leave!


Lol yes I know. Now she's so nice to me. I'm the one who has to help her out because she has way too much milk. This girl has to be half holstein.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aw! They are cute! Congrats!!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Here is Cookie with her new boys.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sooooo handsome!!!  Do they have names yet?


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Sooooo handsome!!!  Do they have names yet?


No I think my son is afraid to name them since he will have to sell them. But he sits with them constantly talking to them. He tells Cookie to take a break the babysitter is in the barn. Haha.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Awwww I love them! Your son sounds very proud! Kinda glad my boys' does didn't kid this year they will be much better "babysitters" next year and love them like crazy! Soo glad they came easy and healthy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How about Chocolate and Chip? Chocolate, Chip.... Cookie!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats very handsome, like the added dark boy.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> How about Chocolate and Chip? Chocolate, Chip.... Cookie!


I will mention this tonight. See what he says. Thanks.  Tonight I'm going take my chances and try to steal some milk from Cookie for freezing. With another doe due soon & a friends mare due next month I want to be prepared.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats


----------

